# Fanta soda



## Sheal (Apr 19, 2007)

Seriously, the stuff is tasty (especially the tangerine) but I stopped drinking it back in August because it was giving me gut aches. I said what the heck this morning and got one and right away I've got a gut ache. Why? Seriously why does something so tasty have to make it hurt so much? Literally I feel uke

Why is there coconut oil in it? I think that's what is bothering my stomach is the coconut oil they put in it...

Rotten Ronnies doesn't even make me feel this rotten.

Sheal


----------



## teacup (Nov 12, 2005)

I dunno, but I refuse to partake in anything with such inane (ear-wormy) advertising.


----------



## mmmummy (Mar 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sheal* 
Rotten Ronnies doesn't even make me feel this rotten.

what might a 'rotten ronnie' be??









oh,and sorry the fanta makes you ill


----------



## toddlermama16 (Jun 21, 2005)

For some reason, it reminds me of the glucose test you take while pregnant. Yuck.


----------



## Sheal (Apr 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmmummy* 
what might a 'rotten ronnie' be??









oh,and sorry the fanta makes you ill









Rotten Ronnies is McDonalds.

I've never seen their ads or any commercials ever. Just saw the product one day on the shelf and decided (to my gut's dismay) to try it.

It's a fairly new product in Canada that was just introduced this past summer where we live.

Sheal

ETA: I just saw a few on youtube and omg you are so right - it is irking the commercials


----------



## Sheal (Apr 19, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OOP-F...eature=related

I have to admit though I did giggle at this one...


----------



## Mavournin (Jul 9, 2002)

I don't think it's the coconut oil. I'd guess the brominated vegetable oil, or the dye. (Yes, I googled this)


----------



## quantumleap (Apr 13, 2006)

Ugh! Gross! I actually like Fanta. You can't get it where I live (rural Canada), and I don't usually drink pop. But, nothing says a hot afternoon in Africa to me like a cold fanta (in a bag or in a bottle!). Now that I know what's in it, I don't think I can bear to drink it anymore. I've always been leary of the clear soda that is sold with fanta. The name of it escapes me at the moment, but it has quinine in it. My dad and brother really like it, and reationalize it's consumption based on the anti-malarial action. Ugh. Oh! It's called "Tonic" or "Tonique". Clear bottle with a black and yellow label.

Sorry fanta makes you ill.









Katia


----------



## Mavournin (Jul 9, 2002)

Tonic water.


----------



## laurap (Dec 27, 2006)

all I can say is yum. Strawberry Fanta, I love it! During my first pregnancy I think I lived off of it, which is gross-but true!


----------



## iamama (Jul 14, 2003)

My spanish teach told me in HS that if you say "FANTA" to "Como esta". It means "good and keep getting better" since that was the advertising line Fanta used on all their billboards.


----------



## Sheal (Apr 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laurap* 
all I can say is yum. Strawberry Fanta, I love it! During my first pregnancy I think I lived off of it, which is gross-but true!

There's a strawberry one!!! OMG (must resist, must resist...







)

All we have are red tangerine (my favie gut buster), fieldberries and some purple one with "grape" in it (I hate grape juice or anything resembling grape juice).


----------



## holyhelianthus (Jul 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *toddlermama16* 
For some reason, it reminds me of the glucose test you take while pregnant. Yuck.









uke


----------



## kathirynne (Dec 29, 2004)

Fanta does have coconut oil in it.


----------



## orangebird (Jun 30, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *selkat* 
Ugh! Gross! I actually like Fanta. You can't get it where I live (rural Canada), and I don't usually drink pop. But, nothing says a hot afternoon in Africa to me like a cold fanta (in a bag or in a bottle!)...

Katia

Soda in a bag???


----------



## polyhymnia (Jan 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laurap* 
all I can say is yum. Strawberry Fanta, I love it!

Ohh I love Strawberry Fanta! You can hardly ever find it here but it was everywhere in Indonesia when we were on vacation there, I think I had one every day!! A pizza place by my office carries orange fanta but that's it.
I get pizza there every so often so I can have orange fanta. It's the only soda I drink and I very rarely have it but oh, yum.


----------



## polyhymnia (Jan 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *orangebird* 
Soda in a bag???

Yep with a straw sticking out the top







At least that is how I have seen it. I don't have my photos online yet so I can't show you what I mean.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *toddlermama16* 
For some reason, it reminds me of the glucose test you take while pregnant. Yuck.









uke


----------



## Sheal (Apr 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kathirynne* 
Fanta does have coconut oil in it.


Quote:

The combination of sodium benzoate and ascorbic acid (vitamin C) in some soft drinks may potentially lead to the formation of benzene. *Benzene is a known carcinogen.* However, Fanta has not been shown to contain benzene above the limits set by the EPA for drinking water.








: (from your source link)


----------



## dawn1221 (Sep 27, 2006)

Before I got PG with DD, I gave up caffeine. I know it is terrible but I was really addicted to cola drinks. So I was used to a soda with lunch every day. And I hate lemon lime soda so I couldn't drink that. And some root beers have caffeine in them so I had to be careful with them.

Then I found orange Fanta. Yes it is carcinogenic but it does not have caffeine. I had one a day at lunch thru my entire pregnancy. I still drink them sometimes, even though I am back on caffeine.


----------



## Pyxi (Feb 28, 2007)

Wanna Fanta, don't cha wanna?
Wanna Fanta, don't cha wanna?
Wanna Fanta, don't cha wanna?

Someone had to...







:







:







:


----------



## heatherh (Jun 25, 2005)

I'd rather have an Orange Crush!







:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orange_Crush

Seriously, it tastes better and if I'm drinking stuff like this, I'm holding out for the yummiest


----------



## quantumleap (Apr 13, 2006)

Yeah, in a bag. It's fun, really. It's because there's a deposit on the glass bottle, so the owners of whatever little hole in the wall you get your drink from often put it in a bag and hang on to the bottle. With a straw, and then they tie this nifty little knot in the bag around the straw so that nothing leaks out.

I'm beyond upset that fanta is carcinogenic! I guess there's a reason that there's no ingredient list on the bottle.









Katia


----------

